

Five Weirdest Boston Bombing Conspiracy Theories Yet  - bougiefever
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/04/16/the-five-weirdest-boston-bombing-conspiracy-theories-yet/
Tea party would have been my first guess
======
kls
_much to the frustration of journalists everywhere_

Was it not journalists who where picking up and running with every wild
speculation the internet could fling at them. I mean I heard a lot of
inaccurate stuff reiterated by the news outlets that came from the social
media witch hunt.

